# looking for IT Job



## mallikharjunj (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello everyone. This is mallikharjun from INDIA, Engineering graduate with 2 years of experience as a Software Engineer. I wana relocate to Australia at present i am not sure about the place in Australia but have a strong desire to work for Australia. Can some one please help me how to find the relevant job . Thanks in advance


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

mallikharjunj said:


> Hello everyone. This is mallikharjun from INDIA, Engineering graduate with 2 years of experience as a Software Engineer. I wana relocate to Australia at present i am not sure about the place in Australia but have a strong desire to work for Australia. Can some one please help me how to find the relevant job . Thanks in advance


 Hi.... Try on www.seek.com.au, I think you need to be a Citizen/have a visa for work purposes in Austr.
All the best!


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

www.jobsearch.qld.gov.au


----------

